# My fur so far this season



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the fur I have so far this season


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a real nice look'in lot on the kiyotes. Are you gonna sell local or ship your hides.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great, good season!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. also on the season.


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

I was wanting to get them in the Colorado auction but just got to busy at work and didn't get them shipped in time so I was thinking of trying petska fur, does anybody have any other suggestions


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks good- Best of Luck on the sale!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice bunch of yotes

wish i had just one to hang


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on your fur-----sb*


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice job....congrats


----------

